# Deposits - How Much Are Dealers Asking For?



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Went into Southend Audi (now actually based in Wickford) yesterday for a brake fluid change so took the opportunity to ask the sales guy about the Mk2. They are asking for Â£1500 for a deposit when ordering. That sounds an awful lot. What are other dealers asking for a deposit?

The guy also mentioned that they've sold all their 2006 allocation except for one 

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Â£1500 here too - Oxfordshire.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Same- stansted Audi...

I am not surprised they say the whole of 2006 allocation has gone considering the car will only have about 3 months of the year left once released.

I think once the car is actually available in the flesh to the public the wait will get even longer.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Â£1000 from Norwich Audi. Or 100kg of carrots.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Â£500 for my dealer.

Steve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Â£1000 from Norwich Audi. Or 100kg of carrots.


Organic carrots?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

1500 Sutton, West Midlands


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Â£1000 from Norwich Audi. Or 100kg of carrots.
> ...


Do carrots have organs now? That'll be all the genetic modification :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Â£250 at Tyneside then Â£1500 once confirmed


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Â£1000 at Basingstoke Audi.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Â£500


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Â£500 here too


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Â£1000 Taunton


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Â£1500 paid last July to hold 3rd place


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> Â£1500 paid last July to hold 3rd place


LAST July ?? !! That's real commitment.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Â£1000 Newton Abbot Audi

Has anyone else placed an order with them or their sister branches - Exeter, Plymouth, Taunton, and Barnstaple?


----------



## DoubleB (Jan 2, 2006)

Â£2,000 Wakefield Audi - feel a bit cheated now


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Â£1500 at Agnews Belfast.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Â£1500 Worcester.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, so Â£1500 isn't unusual.

It's certainly going to be tricky to ensure I get a Mk2 when I need to change in May next year - when on earth do I order?

Moley


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I am looking for a March delivery, and my dealer says i need to spec by October.

BUT i think it may depend on your local dealers allocations!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

moley said:


> Okay, so Â£1500 isn't unusual.
> 
> It's certainly going to be tricky to ensure I get a Mk2 when I need to change in May next year - when on earth do I order?
> 
> Moley


anytime last month would be good


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

moley said:


> Okay, so Â£1500 isn't unusual.
> 
> It's certainly going to be tricky to ensure I get a Mk2 when I need to change in May next year - when on earth do I order?
> 
> Moley


I think you will be ok until 6 months before so December, but keep an eye on it once the cars are at the dealers.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Audi Teesside told me I would need to pay Â£500 yesterday.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Â£2000 at Leeds Audi!! Seems like the Yorshire Dealers are sticking to their Yorkshire roots :wink: (Yes I'm still lurking!)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so Â£1500 isn't unusual.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Â£1500 last January with Hatfield Audi and thats for the roadster for proposed March 07 delivery....

regards malc 8)


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

we have sold our allocation through to march 07. i think the amount of the deposit is irrelevant - you'll just have less to pay when the new one arrives....
curiously we had to order our _*roadster*_ demo about 6 weeks ago...


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

cedwardphillips said:


> we have sold our allocation through to march 07. i think the amount of the deposit is irrelevant - you'll just have less to pay when the new one arrives....
> curiously we had to order our _*roadster*_ demo about 6 weeks ago...


that sounds odd when delivery is not due until March 07...do you suppose that the roadster is coming earlier than Audi UK have been told?

regards malc 8)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Â£2k audi leeds, us yorkshire folk appear to be being asked for more?!


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

deposits are up to the dealers - it needs to be sufficiently large to represent a commitment (Â£50 is neither here nor there). the only exception in recent times was with the Q7 where Audi UK insisted on a minimum of Â£1500 for an order. maybe you're not as trustworthy up there!


----------



## MK2PATT (Jun 2, 2006)

less than Â£1,000 - but still too much to guarantee an Â£33,000 purchase after two previous TT's from the same stealer :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Amersham Audi wanted Â£2000 last year as a deposit.

I didn't bother - oh and if you're reading this there is a shitty letter on the way to your Dealer Principal about unnecessary unauthorised work charged for on the last service and I'll be going to Aylesbury or Wayside for my next car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I put 2k down, plus a further 2k when i confirmed the spec.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I put 2k down, plus a further 2k when i confirmed the spec.


I hope you are getting interest on that :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I put 2k down, plus a further 2k when i confirmed the spec.


You must have a real BAD reputation with your local dealer for them to insist on Â£4k !! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would have put more down but they wouldnt let me. drugs trade is up and down these days so i need to spend it when i have it. 

Dealers love me, i buy a new car every year.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Surely you are better off putting the money in the bank earning interest and then handing over the cash to the dealer...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4% on 4k is Â£10 month. makes next to no difference.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

besides, drug dealers don't usually use bank accounts ....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> 4% on 4k is Â£10 month. makes next to no difference.


And it's better to give it to the dealer?

Times your Â£10 by how many months till you get the car...


----------



## NuVoix (Dec 3, 2005)

Derby Audi are asking Â£1000, but have excepted Â£250 against a roadster come march. I pleaded poverty as all my moneys tied up in my car. Not been able to spec it out yet but i'm no.3 on their waiting list and they tell me it should be in their first allocation


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 4% on 4k is Â£10 month. makes next to no difference.
> ...


You're right - it will be about 5*12+5*6 = Â£90 but i dont like paying out 10k in one go - this way its a smaller number  (i'm just tight)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> but i dont like paying out 10k in one go - this way its a smaller number  (i'm just tight)


I thought you said you didn't get any discount ... getting one for Â£10k is not a bad deal :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


But youv'e just paid Â£90 over list... :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NuVoix said:


> Derby Audi are asking Â£1000, but have excepted Â£250 against a roadster come march. I pleaded poverty as all my moneys tied up in my car. Not been able to spec it out yet but i'm no.3 on their waiting list and they tell me it should be in their first allocation


Hmmm, perhaps I should plead poverty too, although it's a bit of a cheek as you're spending circa Â£30k on a new car 

Moley


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


thats ok - im planning on taking out the rear net and the mats - should makes us even! o and the first aid kit :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't forget the oil (if you haven't used it)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if you mean the ones in the cases i have still got them in my garage. Two have Audi on and other says shell. I wont be given those away with the car either. Might even take out my led sidelights too if i can be bothered.


----------

